# Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software was unable to detect a supported wireless adapter.



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a laptop dell xps M1210 with *Intel*(R) *PROSet* 3495 ABG. It has been working well for several years.

Yesterday morning I got an error: "Problem applying profile", then it couldn't been connected.

I did a lot of things.
1) Update the driver from 10.5 to version 12.1
2) Make sure "Wireless Zero Configuration" service started.
3) Uninstall the wireless adapter and reinstall it.
4) reboot the machine.
....

It is not working today. The error becomes "*Intel*(R) *PROSet*/*Wireless* Software was *unable to detect* a *supported wireless adapter*.".

By checking the device manager for connectivity, everything looks good.

One thing I must mention is sometimes I got an error that is "Microsoft Help and Support Center has encountered a problem and needs to close...."

The detail is Error signature
AppName:helpctr.exe AppVer: 5.1.2600.5512 ModName: ntdll.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.5512 Offset: 0000100b.

I am frustered but I don't want to reinstall windows system.
My OS is win xp pro sp3.

Thanks for your reading and help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

> Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed.


1394 Net Adapter
Broadcom 440x10/100 Integrated Controller
Intel(R) PRO/Wiress 3945ABG Network Connection


> Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?


No


> Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed


No

C:\Documents and Settings\hzhao>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hzhao
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-15-C5-58-5A-46

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-DE-8D-EF-B5


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is the wireless switched on?

Are you using the latest Intel Proset utility and driver from Dell's web site?


----------



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. It's on.
The latest version is there.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Probably the adapter has failed. However, I just noticed from a line in your first post that you may have WZC and Proset both running. Try one w/o the other, and then switch to the other one, and see if either (running by itself) can detect the adapter.


----------



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

Originally WZC is not running, the error was "Problem Applying Profile".
After I set it on this error disappeared and the current error "*Intel*(R) *PROSet*/*Wireless* Software was *unable to detect* a *supported wireless adapter" occures.*


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe the Proset software is messed up. Use Add/Remove Programs to uninstall it (this will uninstall the driver also, but that's OK), Restart the PC, and reinstall the latest Intel Proset package (from the PC manufacturer's web site).


----------



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

The odd thing is it works in a public wireless place but stop running in my home.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

One of the things that keeps networking and Wi-Fi interesting (and frustrating) is that many of the glitches are ODD! It's still working elsewhere since the problem began at home?


----------



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. It is.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you made any progress?

Here's a summary of my similar experience over the last 18 hours with a 4 year old Intel 2200BG in a Dell Dimension 8600. Connected fine to a new (replacement) router, but then lost connection and was flaky. I suspected the router and quit for the night.

Today it connected but accessed the internet at half speed, then at 350 Kbps, then I got the "Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Software was unable to detect a supported wireless adapter." Found that it was disabled in Device Manager; enabled it and was back to ultra slow speed. Then it was able to get an ipconfig but couldn't even ping the router.

Laptop working fine with two different PCMCIA cards. Ubuntu had the same problem--got IP configuration but couldn't otherwise communicate. Didn't try with another network because I felt the evidence was pretty conclusive.

I ordered a replacement.


----------



## zhshqzyc (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. I uninstalled the entire software and reinstall it.
It looks good in the public area, but I have to test at my home.

I am out of towm now.

Thanks for your kind help.


----------

